# MWS



## A.Joseph (Mar 12, 2019)

always look for help in proper discernment- is Michael W Smith a good, faithful listen?

I’m often duped by modern Christian artists... is he sincere Christian or is his art just profit driven ?


----------



## Taylor (Mar 12, 2019)

A.Joseph said:


> ...is he sincere Christian or just profit driven ?



Not to be picky (for its own sake, anyway), but I think this is something of a false dichotomy. I think there are a lot of sincere, Jesus-loving, Bible-cherishing, truly regenerate Christian songwriters who simply write rubbish when it comes to lyrics. So, I think asking both "Is he faithful?" and "Is he profit-driven?" are two different areas of concern. Besides, the latter question—namely, "is he profit driven?"—is a difficult question to answer, anyway, for it deals with motives and intentions of the heart, none of which we can see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Mar 12, 2019)

Understood... as far as modern worship goes ? I’m trying to get into worship music, any recommendations?


Taylor Sexton said:


> Not to be picky (for its own sake, anyway), but I think this is something of a false dichotomy. I think there are a lot of sincere, Jesus-loving, Bible-cherishing, truly regenerate Christian songwriters who simply write rubbish when it comes to lyrics. So, I think asking both "Is he faithful?" and "Is he profit-driven?" are two different areas of concern. Besides, the latter question—namely, "is he profit driven?"—is a difficult question to answer, anyway, for it deals with motives and intentions of the heart, none of which we can see.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, there was this guy called David...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2019)

A.Joseph said:


> I’m trying to get into worship music, any recommendations?



https://www.amazon.com/Trinity-Psalter-Presbyterian-Church-America/dp/1884527078

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 12, 2019)

So...don't judge me people, as I'm going to recommend something other than the Psalms or the Trinity hymnal....

I discovered Matt Boswell recently, I don't know much about him but really appreciate his stuff (see especially Come behold the Wondrous Mystery). Andrew Peterson I've found to be fantastic (check out his: Is He Worthy). Also don't know much about these folks but really appreciated a lot of the songs on the single album by Tommee Profitt and Brooke Griffith. Another band I've discovered and appreciate is CityAlight.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 13, 2019)

> Understood... as far as modern worship goes ? I’m trying to get into worship music, any recommendations?



I greatly appreciate the work of Reformed University Fellowship in creating Indelible Grace.

Good, solid Trinity hymns put to modern music and new melodies.

All of their CD's are available here.

http://www.igracemusic.com/


Blessings!


----------



## earl40 (Mar 13, 2019)

Personally I think U-2 hits the mark better than most "Christian musicians".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Mar 13, 2019)

Sons of Korah put the Psalms to music that is somewhat ecclectic/alternative/soft rock. Really good stuff!
https://sonsofkorah.com/


----------



## py3ak (Mar 13, 2019)

A.Joseph said:


> Understood... as far as modern worship goes ? I’m trying to get into worship music, any recommendations?



https://www.allmusic.com/album/js-bach-geistliche-kantaten-mw0001861925

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## MCM180 (Mar 13, 2019)

There's a band called My Soul Among Lions that does versified psalms in a folk-rock sort of style. I've found their stuff both enjoyable for driving-to-work singing and useful for having the congregation sing psalms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 14, 2019)

MWS, I think, was instrumental in moving CCM into the more praise and worship format it has been in for several years. 

Though I will say, his Secret Ambition was instrumental in my life in the months I was being introduced to Jesus.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Mar 14, 2019)

I really do not like CCM but Michael W Smith is a very genuine guy.
If you want doctrinally sound music and you can stomach hip-hop/rap, Shai Linne is a good (and very reformed) choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Mar 14, 2019)

I've really enjoyed the albums of Psallos. They've got an album on _Romans_, _Hebrews,_ and will soon have one on _Jude_. Good stuff, but it's really designed to be listened to as complete albums rather than individual songs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De Jager (Mar 15, 2019)

I recommend the Psalms. They are pretty sound theologically and somehow the songs are timeless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BottleOfTears (Mar 16, 2019)

A.Joseph said:


> Understood... as far as modern worship goes ? I’m trying to get into worship music, any recommendations?


City Alight
New Scottish Hymns Band

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 16, 2019)

My top three recommendations would be:

1) Andrew Peterson
2) Andrew Peterson
3) & Andrew Peterson

(Seriously, you should check him out.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 16, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> Andrew Peterson I've found to be fantastic



I would also second this. Peterson is great. His words are absolutely saturated in Scripture. From what I have heard, his lyrics have nothing questionable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Mar 23, 2019)

A.Joseph said:


> Understood... as far as modern worship goes ? I’m trying to get into worship music, any recommendations?



I know it's been said before but...

The Psalms.

You don't need to ask if they're sound, because the author is the Holy Ghost.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

